# Want to smoke Tautog filets



## NewGuyNJ (Feb 18, 2019)

not sure if many on here know tautog aka tog aka blackfish. But i have had it smoked from a buddy and it was great. he has a guy do his. I just started using my Masterbuilt 30in electric smoker and i want to give the filets a try. i would be hot smoking since i don't have the side box yet. i have seen 150 deg is the go to online. Was hoping to get some tips and how to so i don't mess up the fish. How long and how much smoke.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. If anybody has the answer your looking for just hang on and they will appear.

Warren


----------



## normanaj (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm up in RI and smoked smoke blackfish in my time.You can still "low temp" smoke if you use an A-MAZE-N tray or tube inside your MES.

Blackfish is a lean,tight fish with lots a of tastiness...you don't need to oversmoke.I'm a big fan of some type of acidic marinade...vermouth or a really dry white wine with some lemon juice and garlic isn't bad.I don't smoke by internal temp when it comes to fish...I go by look and the fork test.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 18, 2019)

NGNJ, Here is a recipe I use for yellow perch and IMHO they alway come out spot on.I'm sure your fillets are thicker so smoker times will change but temps won't.
Here is the brine recipe ,it is from a "little chief' smoker manual from 30 years ago and it is spot on for taste!
1 quart water
3-4 Tbs. non-iodized salt
1/2 cup white sugar
3 ounces of rum
1 ounce lemon juice
3 sections garlic
3 Tbs. pickling spice
1/4 tsp. lemon pepper
3 bay leaves

Refrigerate overnight ,air dry for an hour in the am to form pellicle .Then an hour with no smoke at 140 ,dampers wide open. Then apple smoke 2 hours or so at 170 then leave in smoker until done. TASTY!


----------

